# B&O Retrofit



## fundulz (Jul 9, 2012)

*B&O*

Ok.... So most of you will think I'm crazy and I know I am but I'm the type of person who thinks and thinks and thinks of things and just says screw it, I'm doing it. With that said, I want to retrofit the B&O into my S3. I believe I found the correct speakers and what not from eBay (below) but I am missing the door panel speaker covers and wiring + setup. Can anyone help? I know I will be called crazy but any help would be much appreciated.

Found:

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=181513296695 

Need (I believe):
- Door Panel Speaker Covers (Front)
- Manual/Instructions (Duh cuz I'm an idiot)
- Wiring
- Setting up Headunit to play with B&O


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

yeah, you're crazy. 

I'm looking forward to the Audi sound system. In the list of sound options available to Euro configurator it's a mid-level option over the Standard Sound system but below the B&O sound system. 

I'm moving from a Hyundai Sonata standard sound system, if what they say about the Audi sound system being unmarked BOSE sound, I can live without B&O.


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

This is the set for the sportback I believe. The sub is the spare wheel mounted one, rear speakers might be different too.










vs 










That said, I love the B&O system. First stock car stereo I thought sounded great, and needed no adjustments.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

You are going to be in waaaaay over your head on this one me thinks (not knowing how well you can install stuff).

It's more than speakers and am amplifier. The B&O system not only listens to the road noise of the car but also what frequency of noises the car is emitting and calibrates the sound being produced by the stereo constantly. Its way more than just an amp and speakers.
Also do you Have navigation in your car or not? is it the Navi+? the B&O ties into that as well as far as the management of the system and it being displayed correctly on the screen.

I have an A3 with B&O, I sell Audi's and i've been through instructor-lead and online training classes for the B&O products. They are fully engineered into the car and not just replacement items.


----------



## fundulz (Jul 9, 2012)

ProjectA3 said:


> You are going to be in waaaaay over your head on this one me thinks (not knowing how well you can install stuff).
> 
> It's more than speakers and am amplifier. The B&O system not only listens to the road noise of the car but also what frequency of noises the car is emitting and calibrates the sound being produced by the stereo constantly. Its way more than just an amp and speakers.
> Also do you Have navigation in your car or not? is it the Navi+? the B&O ties into that as well as far as the management of the system and it being displayed correctly on the screen.
> ...


Thanks for the advice. I will leave the B&O system alone.

With that said, what would be a good setup without tearing apart the car? I just want a little more thump. Nothing crazy.

Should I upgrade the stock speakers? Put in a sub?


----------



## sevenVT (Aug 18, 2004)

fundulz said:


> Thanks for the advice. I will leave the B&O system alone.
> 
> With that said, what would be a good setup without tearing apart the car? I just want a little more thump. Nothing crazy.
> 
> Should I upgrade the stock speakers? Put in a sub?


Really depends on how much of an audiophile you are. 

Upgrading stock speakers and not the HU/AMP you are probably not going to be getting much more out of the new speakers than you do the old ones, I don't know what the stock RMS rating is of the system in place, but its most likely weak as all heck. 

If you really want to try something out thats relatively pain free and gives you a good start point, I would recommend an amp/sub combo and see if that satisfies your need for thump. At least later on if you decide you need more, the sub/amp are already in place and you can replace the rest of the speakers and power them as needed.


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

fundulz said:


> Thanks for the advice. I will leave the B&O system alone.
> 
> With that said, what would be a good setup without tearing apart the car? I just want a little more thump. Nothing crazy.
> 
> Should I upgrade the stock speakers? Put in a sub?


Can also try to recode the stereo with a VCDS to do some tweaking without actually installing items.

On the Mk2 TT's 



GhosTTy said:


> So my VAG-COM arrived today and I had a little play with stuff - got the horn beep with alarm activated, then I came upon an odd setting:
> Apologies if this has already been posted...
> The Sound System (J525) coding. Bit 7 00xxxx? allows setting according to the interior of the car. Mine was 00xxxx7 which is for Right-Hand-Drive/Leather/Gasoline. I changed it to 00xxxx5 which is for RHD/Cloth/Gasoline and the bass tone came booming out. It's now too much to have the bass on full. If you set 00xxxx1 which is for RHD/Cloth/Diesel then, for me the bass is too much.
> 
> At last, my sound system is perfect.​


Full thread here...


----------



## fundulz (Jul 9, 2012)

qtroCUB said:


> Can also try to recode the stereo with a VCDS to do some tweaking without actually installing items.
> 
> On the Mk2 TT's
> 
> ...


After playing around with the stock (non B&O) system, I've determined that I'm generally happy with it and am not going to do any aftermarket upgrades. Except for maybe when Carplay becomes available for Audi but that's another discussion. With that said, does anyone know the optimal sound settings for the stock (non B&O) system?


----------

